

Now Google is blocking Windows Phones from accessing maps.Google.com - akshat
http://wmpoweruser.com/now-google-is-blocking-windows-phones-from-accessing-maps-google-com

======
jug6ernaut
Maybe someone can explain to me the rational behind this? I can see why Google
would do this.

------
InternalRun
Right? And?

